# Beer tap handles - good buy?



## TwinMaples (Jun 14, 2011)

Saw this a minute ago at ShopGoodwill.com. Yes, they have a website. I go there looking for deals on musical instruments.

Anyway, they have 3 beer tap handles for $7.00 plus shipping. Don't know if it's a good buy or not, but thought I'd share.

Here's the link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Assortment-of-Beer-Tap-Handles-8030468.html

You have to set up an account to bid on things. Takes 3-4 minutes; it's easy.

Jim


----------



## TwinMaples (Jun 14, 2011)

One more thing. . . bidding ends tonight!

Jim


----------



## eboobi (Jun 14, 2011)

If you want those particular taps it is a good deal. I suppose at that price they could be easily relabeled if those aren't your favorite brands (I'm guessing not big fans of any of those here). 

I'm into simplification. Just the standard one that came with the tap.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont have any so I cant help. My wife wont let me drill holes through the door so I live with the picnic taps. Im just lucky enough as it is to be able to have 4 kegs on tap and wont push my luck on presentation......


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2011)

$18 now....


----------



## Wade E (Jun 15, 2011)

Most of these branded handles go for about $40 each on most sites. 'Ebay has a lot of handles where you can get better prices also.


----------



## TwinMaples (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds like it was a good buy then, if you were looking for those specific handles.

Don't make beer, so didn't know. Probably only drink 1-2 beers a year now. I stick with my wine. My niece just started making beer, so my consumption just doubled from 1 to 2 beers annually! Might even go to 3!


----------

